# Proud to introduce Summer :-)



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am proud to introduce Summer,our gorgeous little F1b girl ( well she's still mostly her mummy's and her granny JoJo's), but we feel very fortunate to be able to take her home one day  I feel very emotional right now, I can't believe it's really happening, after such a long time and search for the best possible breeder, we just paid deposit on this little stunner and we couldn't be happier. I can't believe how much I love her already

Love Petra xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awww so little! Congratulations!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hehe - gorgeous little girl, I'm off to read mydogslife now!
Congratulations on summer - a beautiful little red girl, my fav! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful baby. Lucky you


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

You really did find the best possible breeder! Summer certainly has a Lot brothers and sisters!! X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg how wonderful,they have arrived!! what a gorgeous little pup with a gorgeous name,congratulations to you and also granny jojo xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You are so very lucky to get a puppy from Honey (and JoJo) I am so jealous and can't wait to watch her grow!!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Petra
Oh you are so lucky to have one of Honeys babies, you must be thrilled. JoJo is a fabulous caring breeder and for you to be able to follow Honey's pregnancy and the birth of your puppy is amazing.To be able to watch every stage of your pups life is fantastic! I've been in and out of mydogslife so many times on a daily basis, I began to feel like a stalker! It must have been so emotional for you and the other new owners. A lovely experience for you all.
Congratulations, Summer is gorgeous 

Val


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Petra at last xxxx I've been watching your posts ....So excited for you, Summer will be a beauty, a lovely, healthy, well bred , well rounded little addition of puppiness to your family, super news xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Summer is quite adorable!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I still can't quite believe how lucky we are, I know Summer couldn't have beeen born to a better mummy and to have such a caring and fabulous granny as JoJo, well we feel truly blessed  

Love Petra xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Congratulations, such a pretty name and a pretty pup too. Well done Honey and Jojo too, must go and have a little look on the blog now too! Or is that too dangerous a past time?!! Hope the wait for her coming home doesn't feel like an eternity!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome and congrats! She looks gorgeous and will have had THE BEST start in life possible thanks to Honey and Jojo. :twothumbs:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely little girl. Excited for you!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwwwww 

So happy for you and will enjoy following Summer, love her name 

She's a little cutie pie

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations Petra! Summer is going to be a super pup. I'm often over at 'My Dog's Life' too! xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations, a lovely name for a lovely puppy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very excited for you, Summer is a lovely name. You have found a fantastic breeder, Summer will be a wonderful addition to your house, what a lovely first picture of her with her mummy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> Congratulations Petra! Summer is going to be a super pup. I'm often over at 'My Dog's Life' too! xxx


Come on Jane there must be enough to go round....there's a crumble waiting for you I'm sure


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/

Many of us have seen Jojo get her lovely dogs and start to breed her gorgeous puppies, who you can read about on her blog.
We have some great members on here who are also hobby/ home breeders but cannot advertise themselves on here as it would open the flood gates to any breeder who could use the site to their own good and who would police their practises?? 
I'm sure people express their interest to Jojo who'll be looking for the very best homes for her very loved puppies.xx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

MissCupcake said:


> Petra, you are so lucky! Summer is absolutely gorgeous!!
> How does buying a puppy from JoJo work? does she have an advertisement anywhere online? Is there a waiting list?


I was incredibly lucky, that few lovely members on ILMC pointed me the right direction in searching for a breeder and even more lucky to find out that Honey was about to go on a date soon, so I prettty much stalked JoJo's blog for the past 3 months :-D I can't even say how incredibly lucky we feel to be chosen to have Summer, we already love her so much ♡♡♡


----------



## HoneysMummy (Jun 29, 2013)

Caira said:


> Hello everyone, I am proud to introduce Summer,our gorgeous little F1b girl ( well she's still mostly her mummy's and her granny JoJo's), but we feel very fortunate to be able to take her home one day  I feel very emotional right now, I can't believe it's really happening, after such a long time and search for the best possible breeder, we just paid deposit on this little stunner and we couldn't be happier. I can't believe how much I love her already
> 
> Love Petra xxx


Aww so cute! Love the piccy of her with her Mummy Honey
8 weeks will fly & then you'll be Summers new forever mummy - enjoy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Caira said:


> I was incredibly lucky, that few lovely members on ILMC pointed me the right direction in searching for a breeder and even more lucky to find out that Honey was about to go on a date soon, so I prettty much stalked JoJo's blog for the past 3 months :-D I can't even say how incredibly lucky we feel to be chosen to have Summer, we already love her so much ♡♡♡


That's lovely.. Love it when a human mummy is so excited and grateful for a perfect pup!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I absolutely adore this puppy ..... but I guess you already know that


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute and tiny love the second picture where she is all snuggled up


----------

